# Flounder Giggin Boat for sale



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

1979 Mako 17 ft. with Yamaha 115 bullet proof 2-stroke, compression is good on all cyclinders, comes with Minn Kota 10 ft Talon sand anchor brand new, Minn Kota Riptide co-pilot trolling motor, LED lights has (2) 48" Flounder Pro 2600 in the front, (2) Flounder Pro 24" on side with adjustable bracket that comes off for other types of fishing. Also have a Onan tag along K450 generator, comes with 3 gigs, this rig is professional built. $5000 or trade for equal value.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang. Sweet deal on a beautiful rig. Someone is gonna love this.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man....sure wish I needed another sled! I'm drooling!!!


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

What kind of trades are you interested in?
I have a deuce and a half, or possibly a motorcycle or camper.
OR you could be the owner of the !st XXL BGE in N.W. Fl!!!
Thanks
Sky


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot Reels said:


> What kind of trades are you interested in?
> I have a deuce and a half, or possibly a motorcycle or camper.
> OR you could be the owner of the !st XXL BGE in N.W. Fl!!!
> Thanks
> Sky


You know iwas going to call you out on this Sky!!! Dern.... don't even let us know about that MONSTER!!!! then come on here and tease folks about it without posting a pic! But like the great fella I am, I gotcha covered!!!! Took a pic of it the other day when I drove an hour and a half to see ya and you weren't there....:001_huh: hahaha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a pic of that MONSTER BGE!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Man....sure wish I needed another sled! I'm drooling!!!


Go for it Jason. I'll even take that little catamaran off your hands!!! :whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> Go for it Jason. I'll even take that little catamaran off your hands!!! :whistling:




I'd almost do an even trade ! Ifin it wasn't fer my kids killing me fer getting rid of this boat! They still gripe about me selling my last 19 ft'r!:no::whistling:


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

sale pending


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

that is a sweet looking boat!


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello is this boat still for sale? I tried to pm and not sure if it went through?? I am very interested:thumbup:. Thanks Capt. John.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

SOLD, Thanks PFF!!!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Fine looking boat. I'm about to start a search for a river rig and something like that would fit the bill. To bad I didn't see this earlier


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jason said:


> Here is a pic of that MONSTER BGE!
> 
> View attachment 381474


Wow that BGE is soooo big it needs inflatable tires!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a fine looking 79! Is the blue a re-gel or painted? Worth every bit of $5 with or without the flounder rigging.


----------

